# Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2009



## Dan (1 Ago 2009 às 00:10)

Tópico que integra os seguimentos dos distritos de Portalegre, Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Brunomc (1 Ago 2009 às 02:04)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento nulo

> 18.0ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (1 Ago 2009 às 13:13)

Boas

Hoje sente-se um ar mais fresco, estão agora 28ºC, céu limpo com algumas nuvens a virem de Norte. Enfim, fresco à sombra e muito calor ao sol


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2009 às 20:31)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu limpo a pouco nublado com vento moderado a forte de Oeste.

Máxima: 30.7ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC
actual: 28.2ºC


----------



## Brunomc (2 Ago 2009 às 01:49)

muito fresco por aqui..                                             15.5¤C e vento fraco ou mesmo nulo


----------



## AnDré (2 Ago 2009 às 13:36)

Em Loulé o único sinal da frente que afectou o norte e centro do país, foi o vento que soprou moderado de Noroeste. Ainda assim a máxima deve ter andado nos 30ºC.

À noite refrescou bastante mais que nas noites anteriores. Na rua já não se andava bem só de t-shirt.

Hoje, sol e algum calor.


----------



## Brunomc (2 Ago 2009 às 21:52)

Dados Actuais :


> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco 

> 19.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2009 às 23:12)

Alandroal: Temperatura a variar entre a mínima de 13 ºC e a máxima de 31,5 ºC; 19 ºC neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2009 às 23:16)

AnDré disse:


> À noite refrescou bastante mais que nas noites anteriores. Na rua já não se andava bem só de t-shirt.
> 
> Hoje, sol e algum calor.



André também não exageres muito de t-shirt andava-se bem, isso tens de escolher os sítios mais quentes do Algarve, tipo sasha, tipo manta beach e etc, pode estar 17ºC mas a temperatura anda sempre a rondar os 30ºC.

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado e sem calor, porque o vento era tanto que na praia só comia-se areia.

Máxima: 27.6ºC
mínima: 17.4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (2 Ago 2009 às 23:29)

Boa noite,

A máxima de hoje foi de 31,9ºC às 15h33. A minima foi de 17,4ºC registada às 6h45.

Por agora sigo com 18,5ºC. Está uma noite mais fresquita!!!


----------



## TaviraMan (3 Ago 2009 às 10:56)

Boas

Ontem fui para os lados de Boliqueime, apanhar umas alfarrobas. Sai daqui eram 7 horas, tava mesmo frio. Cheguei lá aí umas 7:45, frio estava. Aí a partir de umas 10 horas, não se aguentava o calor Quanto ao céu, algumas nuvens altas vindas de Norte e vento moderado.

Não sei que máxima se atingiu porque como acordei cedo, dormi toda a tarde

Hoje está um dia parecido a ontem, já esteve mais fresco. Céu com algumas nuvens altas e o vento é de Norte.


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2009 às 10:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> André também não exageres muito de t-shirt andava-se bem, isso tens de escolher os sítios mais quentes do Algarve, tipo sasha, tipo manta beach e etc, pode estar 17ºC mas a temperatura anda sempre a rondar os 30ºC.



Ah sim! O problema era quando se saía cá para fora... Choque térmico em Albufeira! Sair de ambientes quentes, para ruas com vento e frescas.

Na noite passada já não tive tanto frio.

Em Loulé o dia começa bem agradável. Sem o vento que marcou presença constante no dia de ontem.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Ago 2009 às 11:51)

Moss .. mas Portugal mudou-se todo para aqui .... bolas que eu não consigo atender tantos clientes no meu local de trabalho ... o que me vale é o ar condicionado para me refrescar as ideias, nem me consigo mexer 

Estava as brincar são todos bem vindos á minha terra, e aproveitem bem as férias merecidas e o nosso clima espectacular !!
É duro é voces de férias no Verão e eu apenas posso ter férias no Outono, mas são ossos do Oficio ...

Quanto ao clima ... que há a dizer ... nada  !!


----------



## Levante (3 Ago 2009 às 19:11)

Concordo perfeitamente. Nestes dias menos quentes, o vento norte sopra com intensidade à noite na maioria do algarve e torna-se desagradável. E não é querer puxar a brasa à minha sardinha...mas a única zona onde isso não acontece é entre Faro e Tavira (inclusivé).  Tantas noites que se sái daqui com vento praticamente zero (abafado inclusivé) e se chega ao destino - Portimão, Albufeira, e até mesmo Monte Gordo - e está um vento frio de N a noite inteira que mais parece o Sagres (e porque não o litoral oeste ). E depois às 6h da matina (ou por aí em diante) se regressa à base e está tudo na mesma, sem vento. É a sorte desta zona costeira limitada, é a (relativa) ausência de extremos quentes e frios 
Hoje, mais um dia clássico de verão, bem menos ventoso que ontem (vento S fraco de manhã, vento de W fraco à tarde) e com temperaturas de 25-26º grande parte do dia e agora 27-28º, e se vira para N já se sabe, 30º à vontade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2009 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e uma tarde bem mais agradável com menos vento do que ontem.

Máxima: 27.7ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC
actual: 26.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Ago 2009 às 22:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = --,- ºC (--h--)
Temperatura mínima = --,- ºC (--h--)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,9 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = --,- ºC (dia --).


----------



## Redfish (3 Ago 2009 às 23:55)

24 º 
Tá-se bem no Algarve


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Ago 2009 às 10:15)

V.R.S.A.

Min: 21.4ºC 

Max de ontem: 30.6ºC

Isto hoje vai brasar bem por estas zonas... 26.8ºC a subir!!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Ago 2009 às 12:23)

Por aqui já tive a máxima até agora de 33,1ºC às 11h50, no Sitio das Fontes. A minima foi de 22,2ºC...Mais uma noite tropical!

Por agora sigo com 31,5ºC. A ver se sobe mais durante a tarde.


----------



## Levante (4 Ago 2009 às 13:17)

30º, 37% de humidade e brisa marítima fraca de SE 
Estes dias são sem dúvida os melhores da zona, em que não há nem uma situação de levante estabelecida nem o habitual vento de SW


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2009 às 20:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 30.3ºC
mínima: 19.0ºC
actual: 27.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2009 às 23:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,9 ºC (16h32)
Temperatura mínima = 17,3 ºC (06h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,9 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = 32,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Gerofil (5 Ago 2009 às 22:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,0 ºC (16h20)
Temperatura mínima = 18,4 ºC (07h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,9 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = 32,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Brunomc (7 Ago 2009 às 01:07)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco

> 16.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2009 às 21:32)

Alandroal: Temperatura a variar entre a mínima de 14,5 ºC e a máxima de 30,5 ºC; 22,5 ºC neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2009 às 22:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente ou não tivesse o Algarve a arder.

Máxima: 32.4ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC


----------



## Brunomc (8 Ago 2009 às 00:32)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco a moderado de NW

> 16.0ºC


noite muito fresca  e com algum vento ...


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Ago 2009 às 00:33)

Boas

Dia de algum calor, céu com algumas nuvens altas e temperatura nos 34ºC. 

Infelizmente aí a partir das 15:45 +-, tive a observar tristemente a grande coluna de fumo que surgia do incendio que lavra na Serra do Caldeirão Um panorama triste e que (se não me engano) já não se via desde 2003 ou 2004. Foram anos que deixaram muitas marcas negras, espero nunca mais se repetir

Neste momento estão 24ºC, o vento é fraco e cheira a queimado

Boa noite a todos


----------



## Brunomc (8 Ago 2009 às 00:40)

> Infelizmente aí a partir das 15:45 +-, tive a observar tristemente a grande coluna de fumo que surgia do incendio que lavra na Serra do Caldeirão Um panorama triste e que (se não me engano) já não se via desde 2003 ou 2004. Foram anos que deixaram muitas marcas negras, espero nunca mais se repetir



essa coluna de fumo era bem visivel esta tarde nas imagens do Sat24 

http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=sp&sat=vis&type=loop


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2009 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 27.2ºC
mínima: 15.8ºC 
actual: 24.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2009 às 22:04)

Alandroal: Temperatura a variar entre a mínima de 15,5 ºC e a máxima de 30,5 ºC; 23,0 ºC neste momento. Céu nublado por nuvens baixas durante a manhã; muito sol durante a tarde. Algum vento com o cair da noite ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2009 às 14:23)

Uma tarde muito tímida pelo Alentejo.

Temperaturas bastante baixas, no geral a rondar os 28 ºC, e algumas estações ainda na casa dos 26 ºC às 13h, como Beja, Almodôvar e Portalegre.







Um dia de vergonha para quem está habituado ao calor do Verão, até mesmo aqui por Moscavide.


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2009 às 14:42)

Webcam do Kraliv a mostrar alguma convecção em Redondo






http://meteoredondo.com/webcam


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2009 às 16:57)

Alandroal: Tarde bastante quente, com a temperatura à volta de 34 ºC e céu parcialmente nublado. Algumas células a querem desenvolver-se a cerca de 20/30 quilómetros a norte do Alandroal (fotografia tirada às 16h30).


----------



## Brunomc (9 Ago 2009 às 18:13)

por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NW/W


é impressão minha ou as células em vez de irem para NE tão a ir para SW ?? 

ja tou quase a apanhar com restos de uma...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Ago 2009 às 19:40)

´V.R.S.A.

Depois de um dia de praia avista-se a norte cumulus congestus em forma organizada rumo a sul..

Enquanto ela vem ou não... a bela da conquilha!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Ago 2009 às 20:15)

V.R.S.A.

Depois da conquilhada... eis que aparecem cirrus no ceu...

Mas estou sem esperanças, mas olhando para o Sat, elas dirigem-se de NE para SW... embora umas morram, outras parecer querer nascer em pleno Alentejo...


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2009 às 22:12)

Alandroal: Temperatura a variar entre a mínima de 15,5 ºC e a máxima de 34,5 ºC; 26 ºC neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2009 às 22:34)

Boas, depois de uma tarde de praia um bocado fresca e ventosa, ao fim de semana é sempre assim, a água estava fria nem parece ser o Algarve e claro o pessoal todo a queixar-se do vento, da água fria do mar e também das noites frias que tem feito nas 2 últimas noites, com o vento a dar uma sensação mesmo de frio. 

Máxima: 25.1ºC
mínima: 16.2ºC 
axtual: 22.6ºC


----------



## Veterano (9 Ago 2009 às 22:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, depois de uma tarde de praia um bocado fresca e ventosa, ao fim de semana é sempre assim, a água estava fria nem parece ser o Algarve e claro o pessoal todo a queixar-se do vento, da água fria do mar e também das noites frias que tem feito nas 2 últimas noites, com o vento a dar uma sensação mesmo de frio.



  Espero que depois do dia 15 as coisas melhorem pelo Algarve, queria passar uns dias mesmo só de praia...


----------



## TaviraMan (9 Ago 2009 às 23:18)

Boas

Hoje teve um dia fresco. A máxima esteve pelos 27ºC, algum vento e algumas nuvens altas. Durante a tarde avistaram-se alguns cumulos e mesmo ao por do sol, lá bem atrás dos montes do Caldeirão surgiu uma bigorna em dissipação e consegui avistar uma torre de um cumulonimbos Sabe-se lá onde

Agora estão 23ºC, sem vento, sente-se algum fresco mas aguenta-se bem


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2009 às 23:38)

Bem segundo o IM parece que para os lados de campo maior houve alguma animação, alguém confirma.


----------



## frederico (10 Ago 2009 às 02:35)

Depois de duas noites típicas do final de Setembro e de dois dias com água «fresca», sigo com 22.0ºC na Manta Rota, céu limpo e ausência de vento e de brisa. 

Previsão de 24ºC de temperatura da água do mar para amanhã (Isla Canela). 

Possibilidade da semana que se avizinha estar recheada de muitas noites tropicais, água quente e pouco vento.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Ago 2009 às 12:55)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui dia bem mais quente que ontem!
Mas sem dados!!

Parece que os cumulos na zona de Amareleja começaram-se a desenvolver e dou como quase certo haver trovoada por aqui hoje!! a ver vamos!!


----------



## Kraliv (10 Ago 2009 às 15:34)

Boas,



Temperatura mínima de 18,2ºC e Tmáxima até ao momento de 33,3ºC.


Conclusão...temperatura normal para um verão alentejano


----------



## TaviraMan (10 Ago 2009 às 16:22)

Boas

Dia de calor, agora estão 28ºC e vento fraco. Trovoadas O que é isso Nem sombra Alguns cumulos à vista e não vai passar disto As tão esperadas trovoadas estou a ve-las no sat ali a leste de Espanha em vez de estar lá fora a olhar o estado do céu


----------



## Brunomc (10 Ago 2009 às 16:41)

por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco..

tempo muito abafado..

às 16h estava com 35.0ºC


----------



## Brunomc (10 Ago 2009 às 20:27)

Dados Actuais : 

> céu limpo

> vento fraco 

> ---


* às 20h estava com 30.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2009 às 22:13)

Alandroal: Temperatura a variar entre a mínima de 19,0 ºC e a máxima de 36,0 ºC; 29 ºC neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2009 às 11:18)

Boas, por aqui, está o leste instalado e que calorão húmido, a humidade a rondar os 60% e neste momento sigo com 29.7ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Ago 2009 às 11:31)

V.R.S.A.

E vão 32.3ºC  a subir!!

Vento E quase nulo!

Ontem ainda fotografei uma celula embora debilitada...advinhem para onde foi???

Dificil né...

Espanha


----------



## TaviraMan (11 Ago 2009 às 13:31)

Boas

Dia quente, estão agora 30ºC e vento fraco. Não tiro os olhos de uma célula que está-se a desenvolver a Norte daqui Parece que esta tarde promete animação Saiam à rua e apreciem o mesmo que eu


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Ago 2009 às 13:33)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boas
> 
> Dia quente, estão agora 30ºC e vento fraco. Não tiro os olhos de uma célula que está-se a desenvolver a Norte daqui Parece que esta tarde promete Saiam à rua e olhem para Norte, vejam o mesmo que eu



Tambem estou a ve-la  Será desta?? 

E a Este tambem estão-se a formar!!


----------



## Levante (11 Ago 2009 às 14:09)

]ToRnAdO[;156783 disse:
			
		

> Tambem estou a ve-la  Será desta??
> 
> E a Este tambem estão-se a formar!!



Ah pois, bela panorâmica desta convecção mesmo aqui à porta!  Mas ou muito me engano, ou não há qualquer hipótese de chegar ao litoral, dado não haver wind shear de NE para arrastar pra cá estas pequenas células locais. O núcleo da cutoff está demasiado a leste pra deixar por cá alguma coisa. Ficou-se tudo por Espanha (e não foi pouco), que por sinal hoje tem um alerta extremo de supercélula e 30% de hipotese de tornado/tromba de água no litoral entre Almeria e Ibiza 
Tipico dia quente de verão por cá, vento praticamente nulo, 30º, muita humidade e uma grande sensação de calor


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2009 às 15:49)

Aí estão elas em especial no Caldeirão


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Ago 2009 às 16:15)

Na radio disseram agora que chovia copiosamente no caldeirao e para haver cuidado na estrada. Confirmam?


----------



## Brunomc (11 Ago 2009 às 16:19)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco [ por vezes nulo ]

> 36.5ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (11 Ago 2009 às 17:54)

Que decepção As nuvens acabaram por se dissipar todas O sol já esteve tapado mas já descobriu, 31ºC estão agora e restam apenas algumas torres em dissipação a Nordeste daqui.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Ago 2009 às 18:34)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui o mesmo registo que em Tavira...

Mas atenção a E que vem ou aparenta vir uma formação...

Mas isto nos ultimos dias é como o euromilhoes... Tudo ao Lado!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2009 às 20:10)

Vince disse:


>



Vince aqui em Marrocos ainda não existem máquinas fotográficas, os marroquinos só vendem flores e umas luzinhas que aquilo à noite no escuro parecem ser ovnis.. Esta vi mas quando cheguei a casa, a dita formação evaporou-se, fez puff.

Boas, por aqui, dia de calor e alguma humidade.

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2009 às 23:17)

Alandroal: Temperatura a variar entre a mínima de 23 ºC e a máxima de 37,5 ºC; 28 ºC neste momento.

No Alandroal utilizo o termómetro TRONIC do LIDL


----------



## frederico (12 Ago 2009 às 02:24)

Noite tropical à «moda antiga», com 24.8ºC na Manta Rota. Felizmente, as noites frescas e com nortada tiraram umas «férias»...


----------



## Kraliv (12 Ago 2009 às 11:29)

Boas,



Mais uma noite de calor , com a temperatura mínima a ficar nos 22,6º.

Neste momento, 30,3ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2009 às 11:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de calor de levante, sigo com 29.7ºC.


----------



## Costa (12 Ago 2009 às 12:52)

Uns impressionantes 27ºC de mínima esta noite em Portalegre


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Ago 2009 às 13:32)

Costa disse:


> Uns impressionantes 27ºC de mínima esta noite em Portalegre



Eu que o diga...absolutamente insuportavel.E esta tarde tb promete uns 40º no centro da cidade.Mas mau, mau são mesmo as noites.Nestas situações  temos sempre as minimas mais altas do pais.


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Ago 2009 às 14:04)

Boas

Que calor que está Estão agora 31ºC e vento fraco de SE. Lá para os lados do Caldeirão já se avistam pequenas torres.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Ago 2009 às 15:12)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui desenvolvimento vertical tambem a norte e a Este!

Muito calor...32.5ºC

Vento SE fraquinho...

Esta tarde elas começaram mais cedo...elas andam ai!!

Ontem no lado espanhol deu para sentir uma brutal trovoada, pois as luzes piscaram imenso durante 1 hora!!


----------



## Manuel Brito (12 Ago 2009 às 15:17)

Boas. Sigo com 31º vento fraco (14km/h).
Formação de cumulonimbus ali para os lados da serra do Caldeirão que prometem festa 
Muito mas mesmo muito calor...
A ver se temos melhorias no que a festa diz respeito


----------



## Brunomc (12 Ago 2009 às 16:11)

muito calor por aqui também..ta uma brasa                                              estou com 37.0¤C e vento fraco..


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Ago 2009 às 16:12)

Também estou a ver as formações e na minha opinião não me parece que vá haver algum tipo de actividade. Ontem acredito que havia mais condições, a formação estava muito mais intensa. Mas vá, não quero ser desmancha prazeres, o tempo quando quer faz.


Não sei se é o melhor sitio para postar isto mas já que estamos em epoca de instabilidade, aproveito para relembrar a tarde do dia 15 de Julho de 2008 uma imagem das 18H. É disto que o povo gosta, Grande tarde


----------



## frederico (12 Ago 2009 às 16:22)

Enquanto que o nosso INM prevê 20ºC para a água do mar, em Faro, a AEMET prevê 26ºC para a Isla Canela, praia a 55 km de distância da anterior. 

Já era hora de o nosso INM começar a incluir na previsão da temperatura da água do mar uma referência à temperatura no extremo sotavento, a bem do nosso turismo. Porque quem é da zona, sabe que a água da Manta Rota, da Praia Verde ou de Monte Gordo é bem mais quente que a água da ilha de Faro ou de Albufeira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2009 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, o mesmo desde sei lá quando e já estou farto de dizer o mesmo todos os dias. Por isso, por aqui dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 31.8ºC
mínima: 21.5ºC
actual: 26.2ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Ago 2009 às 21:05)

Fantástico dia, mas a noite ainda melhor.min: 27,1º Céu muito nublado a partir das 12h...chegando a estar encoberto ao fim da tarde.Cairam apenas uns pingos.Extremamente abafado.

08571:   Portalegre (Portugal)
Latitud: 39-17N    Longitud: 007-25W    Altitud: 597 m. 


Resumen diario a las 18:00 UTC. (17:30 tiempo solar medio)
Periodo: 30 días desde 2009/08/12 Fecha Temperatura
(C) Hr.
Med
(%) Viento
(km/h) Pres.
n. mar
(Hp) Prec.
(mm) Nub
Oct Sol
D-1
(h) Vis
Km Diario
meteorológico 
*Max Min Med *Dir. Vel. Rch. 
*12/08 36.2 27.1 30.1* 24.2 NE 8.3 25.2 1015.8 0.0 2.8 10.4 40.0          
11/08 34.8 21.8 27.4 29.2 ENE 10.2 36.0 1015.7 0.0 1.6 10.2 43.0          
10/08 32.5 20.7 26.0 36.7 NNE 14.0 43.2 1013.9 0.0 2.8 11.4 70.0          
09/08 31.8 14.1 21.5 58.5 WNW 9.6 36.0 1013.6 0.0 --- 11.3 25.0

Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## ecobcg (12 Ago 2009 às 23:10)

Por aqui 32,9ºC de máxima às 15h42, e uma minima de 19,2ºC às 6h29.

Por agora sigo com 24,1ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Ago 2009 às 23:31)

frederico disse:


> Enquanto que o nosso INM prevê 20ºC para a água do mar, em Faro, a AEMET prevê 26ºC para a Isla Canela, praia a 55 km de distância da anterior.
> 
> Já era hora de o nosso INM começar a incluir na previsão da temperatura da água do mar uma referência à temperatura no extremo sotavento, a bem do nosso turismo. Porque quem é da zona, sabe que a água da Manta Rota, da Praia Verde ou de Monte Gordo é bem mais quente que a água da ilha de Faro ou de Albufeira.


tens toda a razao existe diferença de temperatura de agua apartir de tavira a agua ja começa a ser mais quente mas antes de tavira ja é mais fria


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2009 às 23:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 36,9 ºC (15h46); no Alandroal, o TRONIC marcou máxima de 38 ºC e mínima de 23 ºC.

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,9 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = *36,9 ºC* (dia 12).


----------



## Brunomc (12 Ago 2009 às 23:41)

*Dados Actuais : *


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 25.5ºC


----------



## frederico (13 Ago 2009 às 00:52)

Manta Rota: 24.9ºC, céu limpo e alguma brisa de Leste.

Hoje a água estava óptima, há anos que não encontrava o mar tão quente aqui na Manta Rota. Estava sem dúvida a cerca de 26ºC, tal como a AEMET previa para Isla Canela. Às 20 horas, sentia-se mais calor dentro de água do que fora!

Nada raro nos dias de levante e de sudoeste dos anos 90 e da primeira metade desta década, mas com a nortada insistente dos últimos anos a água quente já começa a ser apenas ocasional aqui pelo sotavento...


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2009 às 02:08)

São duas da manhã e mantém-se muito calor entre o Alentejo e Cáceres. Muitas estações a esta hora ainda com temperaturas a rondar os 28ºC








*Meteoredondo:*





http://meteoredondo.com/


----------



## Kraliv (13 Ago 2009 às 02:10)

Boas,



Esta noite vai ser piscina até ir trabalhar logo mais 


Estão ainda...28,4ºC


----------



## frederico (13 Ago 2009 às 07:16)

24.1ºC na Manta Rota às 6h14... nada mau...


----------



## Levante (13 Ago 2009 às 07:52)

frederico disse:


> Manta Rota: 24.9ºC, céu limpo e alguma brisa de Leste.
> 
> Hoje a água estava óptima, há anos que não encontrava o mar tão quente aqui na Manta Rota. Estava sem dúvida a cerca de 26ºC, tal como a AEMET previa para Isla Canela. Às 20 horas, sentia-se mais calor dentro de água do que fora!
> 
> Nada raro nos dias de levante e de sudoeste dos anos 90 e da primeira metade desta década, mas com a nortada insistente dos últimos anos a água quente já começa a ser apenas ocasional aqui pelo sotavento...



Sendo certo que existe uma diferença de temperatura entre a água do mar em Faro e na baía de Monte Gordo, 6ºC parecem-me exagerados. Por norma, a temperatura é sempre ligeiramente maior, mas atenção que é preciso saber onde são feitas as medições da AEMET na Isla Canela. E não esquecer também que é uma praia na foz do Guadiana, completamente açoreada e que recebe as influências do rio, logo é natural que a temperatura seja uns 2º () mais elevada daquela registada na baía de Monte Gordo. E a bóia de faro encontra-se em mar alto, logo a temperatura nas praias da zona tende a ser 1º superior. Existe diferença claro, mas não será tão grande, não ultrapassando os 3-4º de diferença. E, lá está, por vezes nem há diferença (condições de SW persistentes), em pleno verão já apanhei água fria quer na praia de faro, ilha do farol, tavira e manta rota.

E sim, ontem estive na Manta Rota e a água estava óptima. Mas... 26º?! 22/23º talvez, 26º nunca. 26º é aquilo que vulgarmente chamamos CALDO e isso não acontece assim com tanta frequência mesmo nessa zona. Já lá estive com água mais quente que hoje, estaria entao a quê uns 30ºC?! . Há 2 semanas na Ilha do Farol a água estava igual (ou ligeiramente melhor) e 26º lá é mesmo uma raridade, estaria a uns 22º, 23º com muito boa vontade.
O fenómeno existe, mas temos de ter alguma moderação para não induzir em erro os leitores do fórum


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2009 às 14:53)

Estremoz: céu muito nublado e várias células em crescimento para nordeste; céu pouco nublado ou limpo para sudoeste. Temperatura actual de 35,4 ºC e pressão atmosférica em 1013 hPa.

Temperatura mínima de hoje foi de 23,3 ºC às 06h24 e a máxima até agora foi de 35,7 ºC às 14h39.


----------



## Kraliv (13 Ago 2009 às 15:18)

Boas,


A mínima ainda desceu aos 23ºC 

Por agora levo 34,6ºC e estão aparecendo algumas nuvens como podem ver pela imagem da CAM do MeteoRedondo.


----------



## Gato Preto (13 Ago 2009 às 15:46)

Vá lá, só trovoadazita!!

http://www.sat24.com/homepage.aspx?html=zoom&xas=120&yas=380


----------



## TaviraMan (13 Ago 2009 às 16:23)

Boas

Bastante calor hoje Estão agora 33ºC e vento fraco. Grandes torres estão a surgir rapidamente de Este e a Norte também se estão a formar. Tou a ver daqui, um grande Cumulonimbos a Este que até mete respeito

Oh vizinho "]ToRnAdO[" essa celula parece estar mesmo aí perto de si, diga lá se já se ouvem alguns trovõezitos ao longe


----------



## Brunomc (13 Ago 2009 às 16:58)

Boa Tarde

tenho trovoada a NE 

muito calor por aqui..ás 16h tinha 37.0ºC


----------



## Gato Preto (13 Ago 2009 às 17:05)

Aqui em Linda-a-Velha o NW já está instalado.

Adeus torres, não vamos ter nada por aqui.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Ago 2009 às 17:49)

tudo a passar ao lado ate agora...quando eu digo ao lado é a menos de 5km 

nem um aguaceiro fraco..


----------



## Brunomc (13 Ago 2009 às 17:56)

já vi um Dust Devil 

quando fui buscar a maquina ja ele tinha desaparecido..


----------



## Levante (13 Ago 2009 às 18:00)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boas
> 
> Bastante calor hoje Estão agora 33ºC e vento fraco. Grandes torres estão a surgir rapidamente de Este e a Norte também se estão a formar. Tou a ver daqui, um grande Cumulonimbos a Este que até mete respeito
> 
> Oh vizinho "]ToRnAdO[" essa celula parece estar mesmo aí perto de si, diga lá se já se ouvem alguns trovõezitos ao longe



 Que surpresa tava na boa da sesta, qdo acordo e vou à janela... uma bela menina mesmo aqui a N a negociar a entrada pelo litoral... e a NE uma ainda maior, junto à fronteira!  Comparei no tópico de previsão e seguimento a situação de ontem com a 15 de Julho do ano passado, afinal hoje é q está mesmo igual!! Vamos ver se ainda chega cá qualquer coisa ou se dá pelo menos para ouvir uns barulhos 
Dia de muito calor, mínima nos 23-24º em todo o sotavento, 33º de máxima com vento sempre fraco de E-SE, às 8 da manhã já estravam 29º! Estive em alto mar, ao largo de Tavira 2-3 milhas a sul da praia, das 9 às 14h, e só posso dizer que o calor era infernal, aí nem soprava brisa, mar com uma ligeira ondulação de SE, golfinhos por perto (pargos nada ), condições extremas mesmo


----------



## TaviraMan (13 Ago 2009 às 18:42)

Levante disse:


> Que surpresa tava na boa da sesta, qdo acordo e vou à janela... uma bela menina mesmo aqui a N a negociar a entrada pelo litoral... e a NE uma ainda maior, junto à fronteira!  Comparei no tópico de previsão e seguimento a situação de ontem com a 15 de Julho do ano passado, afinal hoje é q está mesmo igual!! Vamos ver se ainda chega cá qualquer coisa ou se dá pelo menos para ouvir uns barulhos



Opa, estou deveras surpreendido, a instabilidade que tem estado hoje um pouco por todo o país, e no satelite faz-me confusão as celulas que nascem e outras que se formam logo em seguida, em pontos inesperados, não sei mesmo o que dizer Não ponho mesmo de lado a hipotese delas se formarem por aqui hoje ou amanhã ou depois e se for daquele tipo que se manteem trovoadas activas durante a noite, melhor ainda

Neste momento 29ºC, os cumulonimbos estão em dissipação, ao fundo notam-se algumas torres activas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Ago 2009 às 18:42)

Ai vem ela!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Ago 2009 às 18:50)

Está a ficar super negro!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2009 às 20:01)

Boas, por aqui, a não ser essas torres que nunca deram trovoada nem nunca vai dar nos próximos dias, sejamos realistas.

Máxima: 33.6ºC
mínima: 22.8ºC

A água do mar não está assim tão quente cerca de 26ºC considero um exagero, nos máximos em Monte Gordo estará cerca de 23ºC e não mais que isso, se a bóia de Faro não tem ultrapassado os 22ºC, e não podemos ver os dados da AEMET e dizer que Monte Gordo tem a mesma temperatura que a Isla Canela, nunca terá a mesma temperatura, devido ao rio Guadiana e à sua foz quando está levante a água do lado espanhol é cerca de 2 a 3ºC mais elevada do que Monte Gordo, posso dizer que esta informação é de fonte oficial.


----------



## Levante (13 Ago 2009 às 20:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, a não ser essas torres que nunca deram trovoada nem nunca vai dar nos próximos dias, sejamos realistas.
> 
> Máxima: 33.6ºC
> mínima: 22.8ºC
> ...



Vizinho algarvio, mais uma vez completamente de acordo quer em relação á água quer em relação às trovoadas 
Com a temperatura do mar, é sem dúvida isso que se passa.
Quanto a estas formações na serra do caldeirão hoje, não passa disso, se formações convectivas que não chegam a chegar ao litoral. Mas a imagem foi sem dúvida bonita, e ainda há uma célula, bem vísível daqui, a descer ao longo do vale do Guadiana. Certamente não podemos criar ilusões quando as vemos à tarde, mas uma mais forte e que se aproxime o suficiente pode sempre presentear-nos com umas luzes ou algum barulho no horizonte ao cair da noite, já era qualquer coisa!


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2009 às 21:22)

Segundo o AEMET, em Monte Gordo a água do mar esteve hoje a 24-25ºc.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/satelite/pderiv?opc2=mar


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2009 às 21:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 35,7 ºC (14h39)
Temperatura mínima = 23,3 ºC (06h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Esta tarde o céu tornou-se muito nublado; alguns trovões e relâmpagos ao longe.*

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,9 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = 36,9 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## Brunomc (14 Ago 2009 às 00:30)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 24.0ºC


----------



## frederico (14 Ago 2009 às 07:14)

Noite quente na Manta Rota, com mínima de 23.9ºC. Se hoje for a praia levo um termómetro para medir a temperatura da água do mar. Vou nadar até não ter «pé» e depois vou mergulhar e tirar a tempratura.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2009 às 10:34)

*Trovoada ateou fogos que a chuva apagou*

Várias trovoadas provocaram, ontem, quinta-feira à tarde, incêndios florestais em alguns distritos do Centro do país. A chuva que caiu a seguir ajudou a apagar todos os fogos. Bombeiros tiveram de intervir apenas em inundações.
A trovoada fez-se, também, sentir durante toda a tarde de ontem, no distrito de Portalegre, provocando, ao todo, cinco incêndios florestais nas zonas de Gavião, Ponte de Sor e Nisa. Ainda durante a tarde, a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil de Portalegre declarou os incêndios já em fase de rescaldo.

JN


----------



## ecobcg (14 Ago 2009 às 11:11)

São 11 da manhã e já sigo com 33,4ºC!! Promete!!!

A minima da noite ficou-se pelos 20,2ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2009 às 11:59)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e sigo com 32.1ºC. O IM parece que desta vez acertou colocou o Alerta Amarelo e antecipado.  Durante a tarde deve rodar para sudoeste e descer um bocadinho, como tem acontecido nos últimos dias. As noites é que são as piores quando está levante, de noite nem uma brisa tudo calmo tipo forno.


----------



## Kraliv (14 Ago 2009 às 12:29)

Boas,



Céu limpo, mínima de 22,9ºC e por agora ainda só vai nos 33ºC.


Vai ser mais um fim-de-semana a  em todo o lado!





É sexta-feira


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Ago 2009 às 12:55)

V.R.S.A.

Ontem prometeu mas puff...foi-se!!

Enfim

Bem já me atiro para os 34.2ºC e promete mais!!

Ceu limpo!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Ago 2009 às 13:37)

Por aqui a máxima até agora foi registada às 12h34 com 34,7ºC.

Vamos ver se sobe mais durante a tarde!!!


----------



## homem do mar (14 Ago 2009 às 13:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, a não ser essas torres que nunca deram trovoada nem nunca vai dar nos próximos dias, sejamos realistas.
> 
> Máxima: 33.6ºC
> mínima: 22.8ºC
> ...



fica a saber que a temperatura da agua na isla canela é a mesma do que em monte gordo tive um colega que esta la e mediu 26  e  em monte gordo a temperatura da agua era exatamente igual


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Ago 2009 às 15:22)

V.R.S.A.

36.4ºC

Sem vento!


----------



## Brunomc (14 Ago 2009 às 16:27)

ja ouvi um trovão..

o céu está muito nublado e tá muito calor


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2009 às 18:13)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 36,5 ºC (16h18)
Temperatura mínima = 23,6 ºC (06h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 35,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,9 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = 36,9 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2009 às 19:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 34.3ºC
mínima: 21.9ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (15 Ago 2009 às 00:52)

Boas

Por aqui a noite está bem agradável, neste momento estão 24ºC e sem vento. O dia foi terrivelmente quente. Durante a tarde ainda vi alguns cumulos lá longe mas nada a apontar.


----------



## frederico (15 Ago 2009 às 01:51)

24.9ºC na Manta Rota. Sente-se mais humidade no ar esta noite. Ausência de vento e de brisa.


----------



## Kraliv (15 Ago 2009 às 09:59)

Boas,



Tive hoje a temperatura mais baixa dos últimos cinco dias...20,9ºC, nada mau  

Já deu para acordar mais frescote!!


Céu limpo e sigo agora com 27ºC...mais um dia


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2009 às 12:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de muito calor, sigo com 32.7ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (15 Ago 2009 às 12:46)

bem parece que a agua do algarve esta a aquecer 23.2 nao é nada mau pelo menos é o que a boi de faro diz


----------



## Brunomc (15 Ago 2009 às 16:22)

por aqui vou com 35.5¤C e céu limpo..o vento continua fraco


----------



## Brunomc (15 Ago 2009 às 18:47)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu limpo

> vento fraco de W

> 33.0ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (15 Ago 2009 às 19:43)

Boas

Por cá, muito calor, agora estão 30ºC e o vento está fraco. A história é sempre a mesma Ao inicio da tarde, bonitos cumulos lá prós lados do Caldeirão ali na mesma zona de sempre, neste momento, NADA


Inveja-me muito a situação que a malta das zonas do Interior e Norte teem tido nos ultimos dias quanto a trovoadas e chuva forte, por um lado sei que é muita emoção junta, mas por outro lado, se é para o mau tempo vir cá fazer estragos e prejuizos, como é normal nestes casos, quanto a essa parte dispenso


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2009 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 33.2ºC
mínima: 22.4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (15 Ago 2009 às 21:50)

Boa noite,

A máxima por aqui foi de 34,4ºC, registada às 13h46.
A minima foi de 19,4ºC, registados às 07h10.

Por agora sigo com 25,2ºC.


----------



## frederico (16 Ago 2009 às 02:45)

Mais uma noite quente sem vento. 24.4 ºC na Manta Rota.


----------



## frederico (16 Ago 2009 às 06:06)

Estranho... a temperatura subiu... já não é a primeira noite que isto acontece, ou seja, a meio da noite a temperatura sobe algumas décimas... 24.8 ºC na Manta Rota


----------



## homem do mar (16 Ago 2009 às 11:09)

agora sim a agua do algarve esta boa a rondar os 23 nao e nada mau


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 11:21)

homem do mar disse:


> agora sim a agua do algarve esta boa a rondar os 23 nao e nada mau



Nada mau? É óptimo!!!


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 12:04)

Qual foi a máxima de ontem na Amareleja?


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2009 às 12:35)

Boas, por aqui, até ao final do mês os dias serão todos iguais céu limpo e calor. Sigo com 29.6ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (16 Ago 2009 às 14:53)

Boas

Por aqui a noite foi bem agradável e o dia está bem quente Estão agora 30ºC, o céu está totalmente limpo e o vento é fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2009 às 16:42)

Pedro disse:


> Qual foi a máxima de ontem na Amareleja?



Foi de cerca de 39ºC, segundo o IM.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Ago 2009 às 17:34)

A máxima por aqui foi de 32,3ºC, registada às 12h51.
A minima da noite ficou-se nos 18,9ºC.

Por agora sigo com 30,8ºC.

A água do mar finalmente está MUITO BOA!!! Talvez 22/23ºC, excelente para estar "de molho"!!!


----------



## homem do mar (16 Ago 2009 às 17:51)

ecobcg disse:


> A máxima por aqui foi de 32,3ºC, registada às 12h51.
> A minima da noite ficou-se nos 18,9ºC.
> 
> Por agora sigo com 30,8ºC.
> ...



esta um caldinho segundo a boia de faro esta a 25 graus quando eu la estive nao passava dos 20 é preciso ter azar


----------



## Levante (16 Ago 2009 às 18:59)

Maxima de 31-32º, minimas de cerca de 24º em todo o sotavento.
A bóia de faro hoje já chegou aos 25º.
De momento, 28º, 65% de humidade e vento muito fraco de SW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2009 às 23:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia óptimo de praia, com a nossa brisa de SW, e a ondulação de sueste, que levou a bandeira amarela ser hasteada, agora que a água estava um caldinho perto de Monte Gordo só se pode tomar banho mas não nadar. Ai que ligaram o esquentador, hoje sim posso dizer que estava boa se aumentasse um bocadinho ainda ficava melhor tipo caldinho.
Homem do mar ainda no domingo passado estava nos 19ºC, hoje 25ºC, em uma semana subiu 6ºC surpreendente.

Máxima: 31.4ºC
mínima: 22.7ºC

Ontem à noite, no termómetro na farmácia que encontrava-se junto ao Festival do Marisco marcava 29.5ºC às 1h30m, depois de ir assistir ao maginífico concerto da Brandi Carlile.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Ago 2009 às 00:44)

Por aqui está uma noite bem agradável, com 23,1ºC neste momento, e sem vento nenhum...


----------



## frederico (17 Ago 2009 às 02:01)

24.0ºC na Manta Rota, sem brisa, mais uma noite tropical... O mar soa, sinal de levante... alguma agitação marítima, muito ligeira, nada de especial... saudades de umas ondas de sueste com 2 metros e de uma bandeira vermelha...


----------



## Levante (17 Ago 2009 às 17:44)

Continuação do levante, que já dura desde o inicio da semana passada...
Mas hoje (apesar do céu se ter mantido azul, carregado apenas por neblina no mar e uma ou outra nuvem solta) veio húmido, o que torna as coisas ainda mais intoleráveis 
Maxima de 30º, de momento 29º, com humidade entre os 60-70%, uma sensação de calor terrível 
A bóia de faro marca 26º!


----------



## Brunomc (17 Ago 2009 às 19:22)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu limpo

> vento moderado de NW/W

> 32.0ºC


----------



## Brunomc (17 Ago 2009 às 19:31)

por aqui está uma boa nortada


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2009 às 19:50)

Levante disse:


> Continuação do levante, que já dura desde o inicio da semana passada...
> Mas hoje (apesar do céu se ter mantido azul, carregado apenas por neblina no mar e uma ou outra nuvem solta) veio húmido, o que torna as coisas ainda mais intoleráveis
> Maxima de 30º, de momento 29º, com humidade entre os 60-70%, uma sensação de calor terrível
> A bóia de faro marca 26º!



Pois é vizinho, dura uma semana e vai durar até pelo menos ao próximo domingo, mas o pior são as noites, nem brisa corre de noite, começa a ficar saturante tantas noites tropicais seguidas, sem vento maldito levante que nunca mais acaba.

Máxima: 30.2ºC
mínima: 21.0ºC (7ª noite tropical consecutiva)

Ainda vamos ter a água a 30ºC, só é pena não vir nenhuma depressãozinha nesta altura, ainda transformava em furacão que lindo que era, furacão de categoria 3 a caminho do Algarve.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Ago 2009 às 20:38)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 31,8ºC, e a minima de19,3ºC.

Sigo neste momento com 28,1ºC e vento quase nulo.


----------



## Veterano (17 Ago 2009 às 23:14)

Boa noite. De férias por Vilamoura, confesso que não esperava tanto calor, de dia, de noite, sempre entre os 23º e os 31º. Até a água do mar chegou aos 26º.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Ago 2009 às 11:22)

V.R.S.A.

Bons dias malta...

Por aqui o calor aperta e com alguma humidade no ar a sensação termica é horrivel...

Já vou na terceira noite consecutiva sem dormir nada de jeito... Este calor 'semi-humido' está a dar conta de mim!!

Ontem de salientar o calor noturno e a humidade retida em cima da chapa dos carros, como tivesse caido uma chuvinha miudinha!

Por agora já me encontro instalado nos 30ºC e com uma humid:52% ... tendo hoje de madrugada atingido os 92%de humidade.
Já ontem a max foi de 31.6ºC e humidade max á mesma hora de 62%...



Tudo cola, tudo soa... ! mas o Verão é isto mesmo!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Ago 2009 às 12:00)

Bom dia,

Por aqui sigo com 30,4ºC, valor máximo até este momento. A Humidade está nos 55%.
A minima da noite foi de 19,9ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Ago 2009 às 12:10)

]ToRnAdO[;158084 disse:
			
		

> Já ontem a max foi de 31.6ºC e humidade max á mesma hora de 62%...



Este valor dá um índice de calor (Heat Index) de 37,6ºC

Uma calculadora para o Heat Index:

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/epz/wxcalc/heatindex.shtml


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Ago 2009 às 12:12)

HotSpot disse:


> Este valor dá um índice de calor (Heat Index) de 37,6ºC
> 
> Uma calculadora para o Heat Index:
> 
> http://www.srh.noaa.gov/epz/wxcalc/heatindex.shtml



Esta calculadora desconhecia...

Muito util...   Obrigado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2009 às 12:25)

]ToRnAdO[;158084 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Bons dias malta...
> 
> ...



Podes crer Tornado, isto é suar à noite é insónia e mais insónia, dormir esquece janela completamente aberta e nada nem uma brisa nem nada, já vai assim há uma semana, ontem à noite, estava uns 26ºC e tinha o carro com os vidros completamente cheios de humidade, como se tratasse de uma noite de Inverno, e vendo as previsões vai continuar assim até domingo pelo menos, vai ser suar e suar e suar.
Amigo Veterano faz bem suar.

Neste momento, sigo com 30.1ºC.


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2009 às 13:12)

o sotavento já parece a florida
este ano vai se formar um SCM no golfo de cadiz que ainda vai adquirir rotação e tranformar-se num medicane!!!!!


----------



## TaviraMan (18 Ago 2009 às 14:41)

Boas

Por aqui continua o calor em força Estão agora 30ºC e vento fraco. Ontem á noite não se podia estar lá fora, sentia-se muita humidade, apesar do calor


----------



## rozzo (18 Ago 2009 às 14:47)

Confirmo os relatos do Sotavento, que aqui de férias pela Manta Rota, esta noite foi muito difícil de suportar, com calor e humidade, noite muito mal passada..
Muita humidade confirmada nas toalhas nada secas na varanda de manhã 
Na verdade o período mais agradável ainda é o fim de tarde, quando a brisa está moderada e dá uma leve sensação de frescura. Ainda que de dia as temperaturas também não subam muito, a rondar os 30º...


----------



## homem do mar (18 Ago 2009 às 15:37)

temperatura da agua do mar segundo a boi de faro 27.3 nao me admirava nada se na baia de monte gordo chega-se aos 30


----------



## ecobcg (18 Ago 2009 às 17:59)

Daqui a pouco nem precisamos ir até ás Caraíbas!!!
Que caldinho de água!!!! (embora aqui no Barlavento não se atinja esses valores...era bom era!!!).

Quanto à temperatura do ar, a máxima foi de 31,7ºC às 13h09.


----------



## Levante (18 Ago 2009 às 18:31)

Bem, isto está completamente tropical, muita humidade de dia e de noite, máxima de 30º com 70% de humidade, água do mar nos 27º, vento fraco o dia inteiro (na praia ainda está menos vento) 
Verão 2009 fresco?!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2009 às 19:52)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e muita humidade.

Máxima: 30.5ºC
mínima: 21.5ºC (8ª noite tropical consecutiva)

Ecobcg só falta um furacão e já nem precisamos de lá ir.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Ago 2009 às 09:57)

Por Vendas Novas, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Manhã agradável, com cerca de 23,5 ºC no momento.


----------



## Lousano (19 Ago 2009 às 10:03)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 17,4º.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento moderado de NW e 20,6º.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2009 às 12:05)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui o tempo continua igual ... céu limpo, Vento de S/SW, temperatura a subir rapidamente no inicio da manha, mas depois a manter-se estável durante o resto do dia...para já a máxima foi de 30,7ºC às 11h24!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Ago 2009 às 15:41)

Tarde agradável por Évora, ainda com 33,8 ºC.

---

Volta a comprovar-se que a zona do aeródromo é mais quente do que a cidade, pois às 13h a EMA do aeródromo de Évora, do IM, já tinha 35,0 ºC.

Às 14h teve uma recaída para os 34,9 ºC mas, ainda assim, acima daquilo que meço na cidade neste momento.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Ago 2009 às 16:07)

CALOR... há uma semana que não dá tréguas. E nem mesmo durante a noite isto refresca... 
Parece-me cada vez mais óbvio que esta região específica do Alentejo (margem esquerda do Guadiana - Concelhos de Moura, Serpa e Barrancos) caminha para um estado de desertificação... A chuva é extremamente escassa (mesmo nos dias de instabilidade da semana passada não caiu uma única gota...), o vento (em especial ao fim da tarde) tem sido considerável e o calor é o que se tem visto... Todo o campo à volta da cidade está extremamente seco... numa tonalidade que ja se aproxima mais do branco do que do amarelo típico da planície nesta época...
Começo a ficar preocupado...


----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2009 às 17:19)

Bem!!
Intenso e rápido aumento de temperatura ocorrido no Sitio das Fontes!
Entre as 16h e as 16h39 a temperatura subiu dos 31,8ºC para os 36,1ºC!!! Máxima registada até agora!!

Por agora desceu para os 35,6ºC.

Esse aumento coincidiu com o aumento da velocidade do vento, que está com a média dos últimos 10 minutos à volta dos 30km/h, e vento de W!!

EDIT: O vento está a rodar para Norte...a direcção predominante dos últimos 10 minutos já está WNW..julgo que se deve a esse facto o aumento de temperatura deste final de tarde!!


----------



## Veterano (19 Ago 2009 às 17:40)

Boa tarde. Por Vilamoura/Praia da Falésia tenho registado temperaturas entre 20,5º e 30º, com a água do mar a variar entre 24º e 26º.

  Dias com pouco vento, a praia claro que está divinal,  então a água nunca a apanhei tão quente.

  Não seria possível enviar esta água para o litoral norte, amigos algarvios?


----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2009 às 18:10)

Aqui fica o gráfico da evolução da temperatura deste final de tarde:


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2009 às 19:59)

Veterano disse:


> Boa tarde. Por Vilamoura/Praia da Falésia tenho registado temperaturas entre 20,5º e 30º, com a água do mar a variar entre 24º e 26º.
> 
> Dias com pouco vento, a praia claro que está divinal,  então a água nunca a apanhei tão quente.
> 
> Não seria possível enviar esta água para o litoral norte, amigos algarvios?



Veterano, só aceitamos enviar alguma dessa água para o litoral norte se mandares uns 600 mm para o próximo Outono/Inverno aqui para o Algarve, porque chuva de jeito nem vê-la há quase um ano.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 30.6ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC (9ª noite tropical consecutiva)

Nota: Esteve a lavrar um incêndio na Serra de Monchique esta tarde, mas já encontra-se circunscrito.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (20 Ago 2009 às 10:24)

Agosto está a ser en Gibraleon a 10 km de Huelva,
caluroso, com media maxima de 36º.

Hoje las temperatuas han baixado ate 20º de minima,

Estes dias atras, muito calor minimas 21º-23º e maximas
ate 40º.

Mais informaçao:

www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo amigos


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2009 às 12:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de muito calor por terras algarvias, pena mais uma vez o IM falhar nas previsões, tem sido uma constante este Verão a respeito de temperaturas, com as temperaturas que se fazem sentir o Algarve devia estar em Alerta Amarelo.

Dia 20 (5ª feira)- Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco a moderado de norte. Pequena subida de temperatura.

Máximas: 30ºC - 36ºC 
mínimas: 18ºC - 22ºC

Fonte: Tempo no Algarve

A minha previsão feita na 2ªfeira mostra que hoje será o dia mais quente. 

Neste momento, sigo com 31.5ºC, Tavira já quase atingiu os 35ºC.


----------



## rozzo (20 Ago 2009 às 14:50)

É verdade que o IM tem algumas falhas relativamente frequentes nestas situações nas temperaturas máximas em Faro, hoje por exemplo previa 29º de máxima e já chegou aos 31º.. Mesmo assim, há certos atenuantes, e há um ponto que acho que se tem que pensar antes de criticar..

1) Estas situações de "luta" entre vento de N e brisa de SW e as enormes diferenças de temperatura nesta "fronteira" são já por si muito difíceis de lidar e de prever com exactidão, isso todos sabemos e temos de dar esse "desconto".. É mesmo difícil, especialmente em locais muito colados ao mar.. Não há modelos que acertem isso à escala de estações junto ao mar, e os "palpites" humanos são certamente muito falíveis..

2) Critica-se aqui muito, pois está muito calor em local A e B, quando o IM só previa p.ex 29 ou 30 graus para.. FARO! E quando se fala na previsão IM para Faro, fala-se da estação principal, ou seja a do aeroporto!! Quase enfiada no mar! Se calhar se formos ver o histórico de previsões para esta estação e os registos, afinal não são assim tão más.. Frequentemente critica-se estes valores previstos, por comparação com o que está a acontecer em estações que nada têm a ver com essa! É isto que queria realçar..


Claro que podem entrar outras discussões, legítimas.. Se de facto aquela estação é representativa da realidade do Algarve, e especialmente para valores para accionar alertas.. etc.. Provavelmente não..
Mas aí caímos no mesmo.. Só havendo previsões para 2 locais no Algarve (Faro e Sagres) claro que é impossível uma previsão abrangente a todas as realidades, em especial em situações com tanta variação local como esta! E claro que as previsões são feitas para onde há estações com os dados sinópticos!

Mais uma vez, realço que as opções especialmente pelos alertas podem ser discutíveis para a estação em si, de longe muito mais sensível a esta "luta" de brisas que outros locais.. Tudo ok.. Mas também que se está muitas vezes a criticar facilmente e a comparar coisas não comparáveis quando aqui se critica em relação a este assunto... Isso está...


----------



## ecobcg (20 Ago 2009 às 15:54)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a máxima já chegou aos 36,1ºC às 14h59!
A minima foi de 17,9ºC, registada às 3h00.

Por agora sigo com 35,3ºC e 36% de humidade. O vento está de W a 24km/h.

Tarde bem quentinha!!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Ago 2009 às 17:04)

Entretanto a máxima subiu para os 36,8ºC às 16h30.
Agora está nos 36,5ºC!!


----------



## Levante (20 Ago 2009 às 17:23)

rozzo disse:


> É verdade que o IM tem algumas falhas relativamente frequentes nestas situações nas temperaturas máximas em Faro, hoje por exemplo previa 29º de máxima e já chegou aos 31º.. Mesmo assim, há certos atenuantes, e há um ponto que acho que se tem que pensar antes de criticar..
> 
> 1) Estas situações de "luta" entre vento de N e brisa de SW e as enormes diferenças de temperatura nesta "fronteira" são já por si muito difíceis de lidar e de prever com exactidão, isso todos sabemos e temos de dar esse "desconto".. É mesmo difícil, especialmente em locais muito colados ao mar.. Não há modelos que acertem isso à escala de estações junto ao mar, e os "palpites" humanos são certamente muito falíveis..
> 
> ...



Rozzo não posso deixar de concordar com a tua "moderada" mas sensata opinião.
A peculiar localização da estação de Faro torna dificil e imprevisivel a chegada ou não da brisa terreste durante o dia. Durante o fim da tarde, noite, nas condições normais de circulação de W, ela é quase certa.
A situação dos alertas é a que se sabe, mas julgo que poderia haver um pouco de "visão" por parte do IM para entender que, não sendo Faro uma estação representativa da totalidade das restantes condições do Algarve, tornam-se necessários mais critérios para o uso do alerta.
A meu ver, dada a peculiaridade desta estação, não costumo criticar qdo há falhas de 1-2º na previsão. Mas com 3º e acima já começa a ser "censurável", e o facto é que isso acontece N vezes, especialmente durante o verão.
Apenas um "reparo". Quando dizes que a dificuldade de previsão exacta se deve em parte à ténue fronteira entre o vento N e a brisa de SW, tudo bem. Mas por exemplo, a máxima hoje no aeroporto, 32º, foi atingida com vento SSW/SW fraco  (que aliás foi o vento dominante desta manhã e da anterior). Logo, a culpa não é só do Norte  Isto ainda lança mais lenha pra fogueira, mas é mais uma prova quer da particularidade do clima na zona do Cabo de Santa Maria, quer da "incapacidade" do IM de lidar com ele. Quanto a mim, já deviam estar mais habituados depois de anos e anos de registos 

De resto o normal, dia quente, a frente de fraca actividade em dissipação a empurrar ar quente do interior. É provável que a máxima ultrapasse os 32º quando o vento virar para NW ao fim da tarde (se virar claro). Destaque para a mínima de ontem, noite muito quente, mas menos húmida. À meia noite estavam 29º


----------



## Veterano (20 Ago 2009 às 18:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Veterano, só aceitamos enviar alguma dessa água para o litoral norte se mandares uns 600 mm para o próximo Outono/Inverno aqui para o Algarve, porque chuva de jeito nem vê-la há quase um ano.



  Parece-me um negócio possível daqui a algumas dezenas de anos, quando o homem vier talvez a conhecer os mistérios meteorológicos e desta forma orientar as situações conforme as necessidades...

  Se calhar nada que algum filme não tenha já antecipado.

  Entretanto vou aproveitando mais um típico dia algarvio, que começou às 7.00 h, no mercado de peixe da Quarteira, como preparação do belo grelhado de mais logo. A praia mais uma vez espectacular, vento fraco, água a 23º-26º, miúdas gir...alto lá, esta parte não pertence a este fórum.


----------



## Levante (20 Ago 2009 às 19:22)

29º com 70% de humidade e vento fraco de SW. Está sufocante


----------



## rozzo (20 Ago 2009 às 19:36)

Sim Levante é verdade que estava SW, mas também a "fronteira" não é num espaço assim tão reduzido, ainda são uns km's de transição entre as duas massas de ar, de tal forma que ali naquela "luta", os tais 32º de hoje terão sido quase certamente dentro dessa área de transição, como que ali no equilíbrio onde as forças "chocam".. 
Seja como for, sim, é muito particular e é mesmo complicado, e por vezes deveriam estar mais prevenidos no IM ao prever a Tmax.. Muitas vezes até acertam na "primeira máxima" que se dá antes da brisa, mas quase nunca arriscam com o valor de máxima atingido frequentemente ao fim do dia com a rotação do vento.. Mas temos de admitir que mesmo nós aqui nos nossos "bitaites" às vezes estamos à espera disso, e não acontece nada, e outras vezes não estamos e a temperatura sobe lá 5º em 30min num ápice.. Não estou a dizer que não poderão fazer melhores previsões no IM, mas neste tipo de situação particular, eu acho que é mesmo aceitável e compreensível toda a dificuldade envolvente..

Na verdade seria preciso um modelo que pequena escala que prevesse na perfeição as direcções, intensidades das brisas, etc.. Para uma estimativa mais "segura".. E mesmo assim...!


Quanto à questão dos alertas, não costumo entrar muito nisso, pois é de facto uma questão complicada.. Mas neste caso particular dos alertas de calor no Algarve serem baseados nas máximas da estação do aeroporto de Faro, claro que subscrevo as críticas..


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2009 às 19:40)

Concordo com o que disse o Rozzo e com o que disse o Levante, o facto de nós andarmos a criticar o IM, a estação está em plena Ria Formosa, os alertas só são emitidos quando essa estação atinge os critérios, até aí tudo certo. Mas a estação não representa o Algarve, porque basta andar cerca de 3 kms e a diferença de temperatura é mais elevada.

No dia de hoje podemos ver que a máxima em Albufeira foi de 36.3ºC, e Albufeira é uma cidade relativamente fresca, em Tavira (que eu considero a zona mais quente do Algarve) foi de 34.9ºC, em Almancil foi de 33.4ºC, será que com estas máximas não seria lógico o alerta amarelo no Algarve, face que o alerta devia servir toda a região e não só especificamente a zona do aeroporto, podemos ter temperaturas altas no resto do Algarve mas se na estação Faro/Aeroporto não ultrapassar os 32ºC, não é lançado nenhum alerta, é isso que não concordo, já mandei vários e-mails sobre esta questão, mas nunca obtive resposta por parte do IM.

Uma coisa que reparo é que as máximas do dia seguinte, são as máximas do dia anterior, por exemplo hoje a máxima foi de 31.3ºC, amanhã vai ser de 31ºC ou 32ºC.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 32.7ºC
mínima: 22.6ºC (10ª noite tropical consecutiva)

Quando será que vou ter uma noite fresca para poder dormir bem, que isto de tantas noites tropicais seguidas, começa a saturar, e só falta mais 7 noites para igualar o ano de 2003, e dizem que o Verão é fresco.


----------



## Levante (20 Ago 2009 às 20:00)

Vizinho algarvio, cheira-me que até Outubro ainda vamos contabilizar muitas noites tropicais, eu aposto em mais umas 10-15.  Até porque nada parece demover o AA desta posição, e após o cavado previsto para 3a parece voltar tudo à mesma...


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (21 Ago 2009 às 16:20)

Olá amigos:

Ontem en Huelva 38º e Gibraleón 39,5º muito calor.

Hoje poco menos, 36º maxima e 21º minima .

Vento fraco do Sw.

Até logo


----------



## Brunomc (22 Ago 2009 às 01:22)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 16.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (22 Ago 2009 às 14:36)

37.2ºC em Évora as 14h


----------



## TaviraMan (22 Ago 2009 às 16:51)

Boas

Por aqui o cenário é sempre o mesmo, já lá vão uns bons dias. Muito calor, agora estão 31ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo. As noites até que teem estado boas.

As imagens de satelite fazem-me lembrar uma seca Só há um sistema frontal que se estende da Europa Central até à Escandinavia e outro mais activo a chegar ao Reino Unido


----------



## homem do mar (22 Ago 2009 às 16:58)

as 15 horas segundo o instituto de meteorologia estavam 41.1º graus na amareleja ufa esta calor


----------



## Bgc (22 Ago 2009 às 16:59)

*41.1ºC* na *Amareleja* às 15h UTC, segundo o IM


----------



## digimago (22 Ago 2009 às 17:05)

Parece-me que hoje vai ser o dia mais quente do ano aí no Alentejo e no Algarve...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2009 às 18:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 36,0 ºC (16h17)
Temperatura mínima = 18,8 ºC (06h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 34,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,9 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = 37,3 ºC (dia 16).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Ago 2009 às 20:51)

homem do mar disse:


> as 15 horas segundo o instituto de meteorologia estavam 41.1º graus na amareleja ufa esta calor



15h UTC = 16h no horário de Verão.


----------



## frederico (23 Ago 2009 às 03:20)

Às 2 horas estavam 25.9º na Manta Rota. Tenho notado grandes diferenças entre os valores de temperatura aqui da Manta Rota e da sede da Reserva do Sapal de Castro Marim, que está a cerca de 18 km daqui. Faro está a 40 km e tem valores muito próximos dos que tenho obtido aqui na Manta Rota. Isto reforça a minha teoria sobre o microclima da foz do Guadiana, com valores de temperatura um pouco distintos daqueles que são registados no restante litoral e barrocal do sotavento, a saber mínimas mais baixas e máximas mais altas no Verão e mínimas e máximas mais baixas no Inverno.






Entretanto uma imagem para reflectir... a desertificação em alta no interior sul...


----------



## Levante (23 Ago 2009 às 13:17)

frederico disse:


> Às 2 horas estavam 25.9º na Manta Rota. Tenho notado grandes diferenças entre os valores de temperatura aqui da Manta Rota e da sede da Reserva do Sapal de Castro Marim, que está a cerca de 18 km daqui. Faro está a 40 km e tem valores muito próximos dos que tenho obtido aqui na Manta Rota. Isto reforça a minha teoria sobre o microclima da foz do Guadiana, com valores de temperatura um pouco distintos daqueles que são registados no restante litoral e barrocal do sotavento, a saber mínimas mais baixas e máximas mais altas no Verão e mínimas e máximas mais baixas no Inverno.



Não podia concordar mais! A zona da foz do Guadiana está muito sujeita a nortadas pelo efeito de aceleração, o que condiciona um microclima particular, embora não muito diferente do restante litoral do sotavento em termos absolutos. 
Por cá... mais do mesmo! Muito calor, humidade, vento leste muito fraco, minimas de 22º maximas de 32º (às 10h), água um caldo (25º), completamente cristalina.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2009 às 15:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de muito calor sigo com 32.8ºC.

*Previsão para Domingo, 23 de Agosto de 2009*

*TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:*PORTO - 23
LISBOA - 29
*FARO - 28* 

Que engraçado, neste momento Faro vai com 32ºC mais 4ºC que a previsão da máxima, este verão o IM tem errado demasiadas vezes com a temperatura máxima prevista para Faro e o alerta amarelo para o calor, onde está, olhando para a AEMET tem alerta amarelo para a província de Huelva Quando alguns dizem que criticamos sempre o IM é porque criticamos porque temos razão e não porque nos apaetece ou algo do género. Quando falham no próprio dia temos que criticar para serem mais correctos na previsão para ajudar-los a melhorar o seu serviço para cada vez ser melhor.


----------



## frederico (23 Ago 2009 às 20:48)

Acho que o IM se enganou na previsão da temperatura da água do mar para  Faro para amanhã... na imagem da previsão têm 16ºC... isso é a tempratura da água do mar no Inverno...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2009 às 22:17)

Alandroal: Temperatura hoje a variar entre a mínima de 21 ºC e a máxima de 38,5 ºC. Entretanto, o vento moderado ao final da tarde e início da noite fez baixar bastante a temperatura, que agora é de 25,5 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2009 às 22:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e mais uma noite tropical.

Máxima: 32.8ºC
mínima: 21.9ºC (13ª noite tropical consecutiva)

De salientar, a ondulação que fazia-se sentir nas praias do Algarve, uma ondulação forte e que pouca gente aventurava-se a ir água, e a bandeira estava amarela, mas a água estava mesmo quentinha, ainda mais quente do que no domingo passado.

Se nas próximas três noites vierem a ocorrer noites tropicais, já que a partir de 5ªfeira vem uma subida de temperatura, vamos bater o recorde de 17 noites tropicais consecutivas no ano 2003.


----------



## Kraliv (24 Ago 2009 às 10:07)

Boas,



Finalmente uma manhã "à maneira" 


A temperatura mínima foi de 15,3ºCe neste momento sigo com 20,5ºC


----------



## frederico (24 Ago 2009 às 20:18)

27.3º na Manta Rota e alguns cirros no céu. Esta noite já não deve ser tropical, já que hoje de madrugada esteve mesmo prestes a descer dos 20.0º.


----------



## Veterano (24 Ago 2009 às 20:24)

Por Vilamoura hoje foi um dia mais fresco, com muito vento da parte da tarde. Sigo com 24,5º, penso que a noite vai registar temperaturas abaixo dos 20º.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2009 às 21:30)

Boas, por aqui, já acabou o ciclo das noites tropicais, depois de 13 noites seguidas sempre com temperaturas mínimas acima dos 20ºC, hoje já não foi, até 4ªfeira não vai haver noites tropicais para ninguém, mas elas vão voltam a partir de 5ªfeira.

Máxima: 31.4ºC
mínima: 19.3ºC
actual: 24.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2009 às 21:42)

Alandroal: Temperatura hoje a variar entre os 16 ºC e os 30,5 ºC, estando agora 22 ºC. A tarde apresentou-se com céu muito nublado e bastante ventosa.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Ago 2009 às 00:21)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 18.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Ago 2009 às 19:34)

Alandroal: dia fresco, com a temperatura a variar entre os 15,5 ºC e os 29,5 ºC; neste momento estão 25,5 ºC, soprando algum vento.


----------



## Veterano (25 Ago 2009 às 19:50)

Boa tarde. Dia ventoso por Vilamoura, com a temperatura máxima a não ultrapassar os 27,5º.

   O nascer do Sol...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2009 às 20:24)

Boas, por aqui, um dia bastante ventoso.

Máxima: 27.5ºC
mínima: 18.5ºC
actual: 23.9ºC


----------



## Kraliv (26 Ago 2009 às 12:19)

Boas,



Mais uma manhã agradável por aqui, com mínima de 13,4ºC 


Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura nos 24,1ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Ago 2009 às 19:16)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 28.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2009 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e menos vento que em tardes anteriores.

Máxima: 27.1ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (26 Ago 2009 às 22:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,3 ºC (17h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,9 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = 37,3 ºC (dia 16).


----------



## Kraliv (27 Ago 2009 às 08:40)

Boas,




Céu limpo e manhã menos fresca do que nos últimos dias.

A mínima foi de 17,5ºC e espera-se uma máxima a rondar os 34ºC.


Neste momento estão 19,7ºC e praticamente não há vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2009 às 11:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e voltou o calor e as noites tropicais, mínima de 20.1ºC e já levo 18 noites tropicais este mês. Neste momento, sigo com 28.3ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Ago 2009 às 12:27)

Bom dia,

Registei há pouco a máxima até agora, de 33,1ºC às 12h14. Provavelmente à tarde irá subir mais um pouco.

A minima da noite foi de 17,8ºC.

O vento está de NNE fraco.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Ago 2009 às 19:17)

*Dados Actuais : *

> céu limpo

> vento moderado

> 28.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2009 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 20.1ºC
actual: 26.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Ago 2009 às 21:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,6 ºC (16h46)
Temperatura mínima = 17,5 ºC (06h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,9 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = 37,3 ºC (dia 16).


----------



## Kraliv (28 Ago 2009 às 12:15)

Boas,


Finalmente...Sexta-feira 



Manhã de céu limpo e com temperatura mínima de 15,8ºC.

Neste momento levo 27ºC...para uma máxima prevista de 36ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (28 Ago 2009 às 15:25)

Boas

Continua o tempo quente por aqui Agora estão 29ºC, vento fraco a moderado e céu limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2009 às 13:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e sigo com 31.3ºC. O IM prevê 28ºC para Faro, mais uma vez errada.


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2009 às 15:49)

Sai de setubal com 24°C e chego a Alcacer com 36°C é parecido hehe


----------



## Levante (29 Ago 2009 às 20:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e sigo com 31.3ºC. O IM prevê 28ºC para Faro, mais uma vez errada.



É mesmo vizinho algarvio! Falharam só por 4º, e desta vez nem têm a desculpa das brisas de norte...é que a máxima foi atingida com vento ESE, que estava previsto há muito tempo. Tal é este verãozinho q faz por aqui han?


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2009 às 20:11)

Boas, por aqui, o Verão continua, até sem fim à vista, já estou farto do calor, bem podia estar mais fresco já é altura, em anos anteriores lembro-me de ir à Fatacil a Lagoa e estar bem fresquinho, este ano tem estado um braseiro.

Máxima: 32.5ºC
mínima: 21.0ºC


----------



## frederico (29 Ago 2009 às 22:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, o Verão continua, até sem fim à vista, já estou farto do calor, bem podia estar mais fresco já é altura, em anos anteriores lembro-me de ir à Fatacil a Lagoa e estar bem fresquinho, este ano tem estado um braseiro.
> 
> Máxima: 32.5ºC
> mínima: 21.0ºC



E que continue assim até ao início de Outubro com muito fluxo de Leste e de Sueste para termos um Outono recheado de depressões no Golfo de Cádiz...

Já agora, alguém sabe onde posso conseguir arranjar a normal 1971-2000 para a estação de Tavira?


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2009 às 00:21)

Alandroal: Sábado com a temperatura a oscilar entre uma mínima de 20,5 ºC e a máxima de 39 ºC. Neste momento estão 27 ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Ago 2009 às 01:12)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu limpo

> vento fraco e por vezes nulo

> 23.0ºC


----------



## frederico (30 Ago 2009 às 08:05)

Dia de levante à «moda antiga». O mar soa imenso, a ondulação deve estar forte... Aproveitar porque depois de amanhã o levante parte...


----------



## miguel (30 Ago 2009 às 12:20)

Boas

Por Grândola a mínima foi de 18,1ºC...

Agora estão 33ºC e vento nulo...


----------



## Brunomc (30 Ago 2009 às 12:51)

35.0ºC por aqui


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2009 às 17:55)

Alandroal: Temperatura mínima de 22,5 ºC; 39 ºC neste momento.


----------



## stormy (30 Ago 2009 às 18:37)

boas tardes.
ontem na lagoa de santo andre o dia foi de ceu limpo e vento fraco tornando-se nulo a partir das 17h, a maxima rondou os 25º.
o mar estava com uma temperatura na ordem dos 18º e com swell de WNW de 2mts.
hoje está outro dia de ceu limpo e brisa fraca de NW, a maxima ate agora foi de 27.9º o estado do mar permanece praticamente inalterado.
neste momento sigo com 25.5º


----------



## homem do mar (30 Ago 2009 às 19:42)

hoje deve ter sido batido o record de temperatura de niza deste ano 44º graus as 2:30


----------



## Levante (30 Ago 2009 às 19:48)

Mais um dia fantástico de levante, máxima de 32º, de momento 28º, vento de leste muito fraco, 70% humidade, sensação de calor abrasador! 

Aqui fica um registo ao largo do Cabo de Santa Maria


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2009 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e levante.

Máxima: 31.4ºC
mínima: 21.0ºC


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2009 às 21:31)

Hoje os Portalegrenses sofreram com o calor, a cidade teve uma máxima de 39,1ºC e uma mínima de 27,4ºC, média de 33,3ºC...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Ago 2009 às 22:39)

As noites são de facto complicadas...as casas não arrefecem e as 7 da manha já estamos a levar com o sol em cheio.Ontem no centro da cidade marcou 42º. agora ao contrario de ontem, não corre vento nenhum...sigo com 27,9º. Não sei o que é pior !!!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (30 Ago 2009 às 22:46)

Muito calor também aqui por Moura... O sensor de temperatura da minha estação avariou  mas segundo o IM, na estação da Amareleja (concelho de Moura) registaram-se quase 41ºC por volta das 15horas... Por acaso tive que sair de casa a essa hora e a sensação foi medonha... um "bafo" verdadeiramente sufocante. Neste momento muito calor ainda.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Ago 2009 às 23:03)

Resumen diario a las 18:00 UTC. (17:30 tiempo solar medio)
Periodo: 30 días desde 2009/08/30 Fecha Temperatura
Max Min Med  
30/08 39.1 27.2 31.4      Hoje o dia mais quente do ano !!!
29/08 36.2 24.8 29.0         
28/08 34.1 20.6 26.0 

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08571&ano=2009&mes=8&day=30&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2009 às 23:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 36,8 ºC (16h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,9 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = 37,3 ºC (dia 16).


----------



## frederico (31 Ago 2009 às 06:53)

Acordei com o céu nublado na Manta Rota


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2009 às 07:32)

Estremoz: Temperatura mínima de 25,0 ºC, às 7h03; agora 25,4 ºC ...


----------



## ecobcg (31 Ago 2009 às 11:21)

Bom dia,

Por aqui céu muito nublado, já cairam uma pinguinhas aqui por Lagoa e está uma humidade que não se pode.

Sigo com 23,6ºC e 88% de humidade!! O vento está de SE!!
Agosto despede-se com um dia tipico de SE!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2009 às 11:44)

frederico disse:


> Acordei com o céu nublado na Manta Rota



Frederico ficaste assim tão admirado.. Por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado e uma ligeira descida de temperatura, mas uma elevada humidade, ainda dá uma sensação de calor maior. Sigo com 24.5ºC.


----------



## Levante (31 Ago 2009 às 12:00)

Malta, não se assustem, isto é normalissimo!  Um tipico dia de levante mais carregado (que este verão foi muito escasso, 2-3 vezes no maximo). A sensação de calor continua grande apesar da temperatura mais baixa. No entanto, a mínima não desceu dos 23º. Vizinho algarvio, a tua contagem das noites tropicais vai ser engraçada vai... e até Outubro elas andam aí


----------



## Kraliv (31 Ago 2009 às 12:01)

Boas,



A temperatura máxima de ontem, Domingo, foi de 38,3ºC


Hoje, a mínima foi de 22,5ºC e neste momento estou com 30,6ºC para um dia que se espera um nadinha menos quente 




Boa semana!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2009 às 14:37)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui ceu muito nublado, abafadissimo, 75%hum , 26ºC ... Tempo dito de trovoada e segundo os modelos GFS Convective Weather Maps , isto vai estoirar em dois lados do nosso pais...

No Algarve, Subindo para Alentejo, seguindo para Beira Alta e depois Espanha... Vamos aguardar... 

Olhos postos no Sat!! 

Link: http://www.lightningwizard.com/maps/


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2009 às 14:39)

O vento moderado que se levantou durante o dia estancou a temperatura nos 32/33 ºC. Mas está muito abafado ...

As imagens de satélite parece confirmarem a existência de uma pequena depressão a sudoeste do Algarve (no vértice de um cavado que irá ser "engolido" pelo ar frio nas próximas horas com a chegada de uma frente já em fase de dissipação, procedente de noroeste).

Imagem de satélite às 14h00


----------



## TaviraMan (31 Ago 2009 às 14:46)

Boas

Por aqui dia bem fresco. Amanheceu com nuvens baixas (estratos) e até chuviscou antes do meio dia. Agora ainda se encontra muito nublado (estratocumulos), vento fraco de Sul e estão 27ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Ago 2009 às 16:20)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu limpo

> vento fraco a moderado

> 28.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (31 Ago 2009 às 19:07)

por aqui  25.5ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2009 às 21:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,4 ºC (12h52)
Temperatura mínima = 25,0 ºC (07h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*O vento moderado suavizou a subida da temperatura ao longo do dia.*

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,9 ºC (dia 2); Temp. máxima = 37,3 ºC (dia 16).


----------



## Manuel Brito (31 Ago 2009 às 23:37)

Boas.
Por Faro máxima de 28ºC. Neste momento 22ºC e céu pouco nublado.
Pressão 1015HPa.


----------

